# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Share code SinhVienITVN.Com bản 4.1.7 full mod

## bell.lina

xem chi tiet hon: http://sinhvienitvn.com/forum/vbulletin-4x/1932-share-code-sinhvienitvn-com-ba-n-4-1-7-full-mod.html
*Những mod đã hack như sau:
Admin Log In As User
Auto Database Backup
Avim Control
BBR - Resize Images with lytebox v3.22
BlackThorn Fake Visitors
Catagory Icons
ChipLove.9xpro - View more threads same category
CT Birthday Image Post
Expanded Signature Options.
GeekyDesigns Default Avatar
Hasann - Sub-Forum Manager
Hide Links From Guests
Hide SuperAdmin Ip
Love Message
MARCO1 Hide All
MARCO1 Image Re-sizer With HIGHSLIDE!
MARCO1 Quick Admin Tools
Members who have Visited
New Navbar (5)Tabs
News & Announcements
Post Thank You Hack
Product duongkhacphi
Site link for vbb4
Tự động thu nhỏ ảnh
User Level
uCash
[VBB4]ChangUonDyU - Extra File Chatbox
 Who Downloaded
Who Has Read a Thread.
Yahoo Smilies
AJAX] Live Search

Bạn sửa lại code như sau:
+> vào file includes/config.php ( mình đã sửa lại để bảo vệ file config.php) tìm:

$config['Database']['dbname'] ='forum';
$config['Database']['technicalemail'] = '[email protected]';
$config['MasterServer']['username'] = 'root';
$config['MasterServer']['password'] = '1234';

đổi thành tên csdl của bạn.email của admin,tên data va pass hoặc user và pass host nhưng tốt nhất ko nên ghi để bảo mật

+>
vao file caidat/dumper.cfg.php tìm:

'last_db_backup' => 'forum',
'last_db_restore' => 'forum',

đổi thành tên data của bạn rồi chạy đường dẫn:
http://tenhost/tenfile/dumper.php (host)
hoặc
http://localhost/tenfile/dumper.php (chạy local)
rồi đến file dumper.cfg.php trong file caidat sửa lại tên csdl giống với file dumper.php
Nó hiện ra bạn chon phục hồi csdl: bạn để cho đến khi csdl phục hồi thành công
<--------- xong phần đầu nhé --------------->
bạn đăng nhập vào http://tenhost/tenfile/admincp
user: duongkhacphi
pass: 1234
khi vào trong quản lý admincp bạn chon options/Site Name/URL/Contact Details sửa lại cho đúng forum bạn

Trong forum ko có quảng cáo...........
liên hẹ: [email protected] để được hỗ trợ
*[MEMDOWN]

http://www.mediafire.com/?pyvybs0h1f9z2ug
[/MEMDOWN]
​

----------

